# Finding ip address of ftp server



## Farfnarkle

Ok so this is the closest forum to my topic i could find. My issue is that i have an FTP server and i need to find its ip address.


----------



## savagebunny

This would go under the Networking and Security section btw

Also, What OS are you running on your FTP server?

If its windows, go onto it and open up command prompt and type ipconfig

Now you got the local IP


----------



## Farfnarkle

Hmm, i should have probably clarified that i am unable to get to the computer physically. all i have is the ftp server name "happyfaceftp.mine.nu" and i need to figure out its ip address


----------



## sailerboy

type in the command prompt: "ping happyfaceftp.mine.nu" without the quotes


----------



## Farfnarkle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sailerboy* 
type in the command prompt: "ping happyfaceftp.mine.nu" without the quotes

sweet, got it thanks


----------



## Hutch

windows key + r > cmd > nslookup happyfaceftp.mine.nu


----------



## gex80

ARP FTW, actually no thats only on the same networks


----------

